# SMF creating hyperlinks I don't want



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 13, 2017)

So it seems that SMF is creating hyperlinks to advertisements. I typed wsm in post 11 of linked thread and it turned it into a hyperlink to an amazon after I hit "Post reply".

I don't want a link created for me, nor do I want it linked to and advertisement. Now I have to go in and edit out the hyper link. Not cool.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/refill-on-charcoal.269757/


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 13, 2017)

See it did it in post #1 of this thread. Created WSM into a hyperlink....

It did it in this post also, but I edited the link out.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 13, 2017)

And so the problems with the new forum just keep adding. I guess that the way it is with modern changes very hard on those of us who are not very good with computers. Seems to be a lot of ads showing up now.

Warren


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 13, 2017)

Those links are intentional and are what helps to pay for the forum. If the forum spots a word that we have set up in the system, it auto-links to one of our sponsors or affiliate partners and if someone happens to click on it and this results in a sale, a small commission is gained.

The goal is for these links/ads to pay for the server, software and maintenance fees so I won’t have to do that out of my own pocket.

These links are disabled for premier members since they support the forum personally by paying a voluntary membership fee.


----------

